# Dimensions of Swift Kontiki 645



## tourangang (Jul 26, 2008)

My quest for a new motorhome continues size being one of the limiting factors is the size. i have seen a swift kontiki 645 on eBay its a 2006 year so one of the last of the old Shape fiat ducato vans.

i know that ones are over 7m in length. but i was hoping to get something around 6.5m in length.

hopefully there is someone out there with this model may know the correct directions for me.

Kind regards

John job job


----------



## Goldmaz (Jun 14, 2009)

We have the kontiki 645 2005 the length is 7.5mts,3.00 mts high.2.3 mts width,we love this van and the layout.
thanks Steve.


----------



## tourangang (Jul 26, 2008)

hi Goldmaz

thanks os much...

i reckon that might be a bit big i thought the old shape ducato ones where 6.5m

john


----------



## NicknClair (May 18, 2006)

tourangang said:


> My quest for a new motorhome continues size being one of the limiting factors is the size. i have seen a swift kontiki 645 on eBay its a 2006 year so one of the last of the old Shape fiat ducato vans.
> 
> i know that ones are over 7m in length. but i was hoping to get something around 6.5m in length.
> 
> ...


The only Kontiki I can think of around that length and age is the 615.

Good Luck.


----------



## tourangang (Jul 26, 2008)

cheers, for that the 615 looks lovely only trouble is I have two children and I don't think the rear seating as seat belts. 

Does anyone know the old shape fiat ducato auto Trail Apache 700 is shorter?.

I really want is a rear lounge with travel seats, in a manner under 6.5 m?

But not really one of the new budget range of vans.

Anyone any ideas?

Kind regards
John


----------

